# Club Moebius cool. Highly Recommended.



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Club Moebius is worth joining. The Sneak Previews page of the WW, Viper, and Superboy test shots was cool to see. Bama and artist interviews were interesting reading. Looking forward to the patch.

If Bama was still available to paint, it would have been neat to see him paint a Moebius box cover. How about Alex Ross for a Superboy variant box? (I don't know what Ross would charge for his photorealistic paintings but he's a Superman fan.)


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

BatToys said:


> If Bama was still available to paint, it would have been neat to see him paint a Moebius box cover. How about Alex Ross for a Superboy variant box? (I don't know what Ross would charge for his photorealistic paintings but he's a Superman fan.)


Now that _would_ be cool! Anyone familiar with Ross knows that he not only designs but also collects statues and action figures. He is a Superhero Fan with a capital "F" so he is no doubt familiar with the Aurora figure kits and likely owns them all. Sounds like something Ross might actually _want_ to do.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Ross would be cool to have do a new box, but I'm sure we couldn't afford it. At San Diego last year, I don't think there was a painting in his booth under $20K! Now if he wants to do one as fan art we can use cheap.....


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Moebius said:


> Now if he wants to do one as fan art we can use cheap.....


Wouldn't hurt to inquire.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd get two just to have Ross box art! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

My high school friend is good friends with Alex Ross. I'll ask him to pass the suggestion if that's ok.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Joined but how do you get your log-in and password?

Are they emailed to you?

Jim


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

gojira61 said:


> Joined but how do you get your log-in and password?
> 
> Are they emailed to you?
> 
> Jim


Yes, I recieved my email the next day.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I got my login and password right away but as of yet ...no Club Patch...soon I hope:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Still no password and log-in. 

I guess I need to drop them and email.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

gojira61 said:


> Still no password and log-in.
> 
> I guess I need to drop them and email.


You should get your log-in info tomorrow or Tuesday at latest since no one is in over the weekend. If not, then send an email. Thanks - Denis


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

An Aurora collector not part of the board wrote I talked him into joining Club Moebius.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

been ran of Ross for a while, his art has brought new life back into the Hero charaters, kinda like the fan made video "worlds famious"


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a question I am having trouble getting answered by Moebius. I joined in December and received my stuff in the mail. However when I attempt to log into the website I get the user id/password prompt. However, after looking through the emails and mail, I cannot find anything that gives me this required information to fill in the form. I emailed Moebius a week ago but no answer yet. Can anyone lend a hand about this? Is there someplace I should find this information? Thanks.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> I have a question I am having trouble getting answered by Moebius. I joined in December and received my stuff in the mail. However when I attempt to log into the website I get the user id/password prompt. However, after looking through the emails and mail, I cannot find anything that gives me this required information to fill in the form. I emailed Moebius a week ago but no answer yet. Can anyone lend a hand about this? Is there someplace I should find this information? Thanks.


Robert - I just resent your info. If you do not receive the user name & password info please let me know. Thanks, - Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Question: where does the $10 merchandise credit for the online store come in? Is it sent with the membership kit via snail mail or emailed as a promotion code?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

BatToys said:


> Club Moebius is worth joining. The Sneak Previews page of the WW, Viper, and Superboy test shots was cool to see. Bama and artist interviews were interesting reading. Looking forward to the patch.
> 
> If Bama was still available to paint, it would have been neat to see him paint a Moebius box cover. How about Alex Ross for a Superboy variant box? (I don't know what Ross would charge for his photorealistic paintings but he's a Superman fan.)


He`s extremely expensive.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

bizzarobrian said:


> He`s extremely expensive.


If you mean his prices to buy the art but I think commission prices may be lower as the ad does not buy the physical artpiece.

So for example if Alex Ross paints a Moebius Superboy box, his charge to Moebius will be different as he still owns the original art to sell to a collector.


----------



## bat21angel1 (Jan 21, 2010)

How do you join?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Question: where does the $10 merchandise credit for the online store come in? Is it sent with the membership kit via snail mail or emailed as a promotion code?


Should have come by e-mail. If it didn't send an e-mail in and I can check for you.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Commission art from anyone is just not possible on a DC project unless it is big bucks. Like most studios, you use what is available in the style guide. To commission something through them is not very easy....


----------

